# Interface Zero 2.0: Gun Metal Games gives Savage World Fans a Hardcore Cyberpunk Brainburn!



## JediSoth (Mar 13, 2014)

I was one of the Kickstarter backers. When I started reading through it, I was struck by how much it reminded me of Shadowrun, albeit, a more futuristic Shadowrun. I think Interface Zero 2.0 could easily be used as the basis of a Savage Worlds Shadowrun game with very little conversion work by the GM. Really, all one would have to do is use the corporations from Shadowrun, and all but the most well-read players probably wouldn't know the difference (to me this is a feature, not a bug).


----------



## Theodore Ursa (Mar 25, 2014)

*???*



JediSoth said:


> I was one of the Kickstarter backers. When I started reading through it, I was struck by how much it reminded me of Shadowrun, albeit, a more futuristic Shadowrun. I think Interface Zero 2.0 could easily be used as the basis of a Savage Worlds Shadowrun game with very little conversion work by the GM. Really, all one would have to do is use the corporations from Shadowrun, and all but the most well-read players probably wouldn't know the difference (to me this is a feature, not a bug).




There are those players, however, that prefer Cyberpunk over Shadowrun. We consider Shadowrun a lesser incarnation of the genre. Cyberpunk is the older brother and has more appeal to some players. I understand that you prefer Shadowrun but I'm sure if you tried Cyberpunk itself you'll understand my point of view as well.


----------

